# Making ribbon browbands....



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

I make and sell them, I cant really tell you over the net how its done, ill have a look for some websites. If i cant find any ill take some photos of the process, hopefully that will help.


----------



## ExquisiteEquines (Feb 15, 2010)

Email me at [email protected] and I will try to walk you through it


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Let me know if you find a good site, I was thinking about trying to make a couple just for fun.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Google ribbon _headbands_ instead of browbands -- you'll find it, and lots more. Girls are doing this everywhere for themselves and then someone moved it over to horses!


----------



## bestiehorse1997 (Feb 26, 2010)

NorthernMama said:


> Google ribbon _headbands_ instead of browbands -- you'll find it, and lots more. Girls are doing this everywhere for themselves and then someone moved it over to horses!


Thanks, thats really helpful!!
I'll try it as soon as I get some spare time.


----------



## bestiehorse1997 (Feb 26, 2010)

ExquisiteEquines said:


> Email me at [email protected] and I will try to walk you through it


Wow!
I really appreciate the effort you've put into making that page for me! 

And just incase there's anyone else out there who is dying to find some decent instructions for making a diamond pattern ribbon browband, here is the fab page that ExquisiteEquines made for me: Looking at my legs you'd never know I was a girl - browband instructions for Bestiehorse


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

well i can show you a way to make a different patteren with chain? let me know if ur interested. the chain costs 20 aussie dollars. will post pics soon


----------



## bestiehorse1997 (Feb 26, 2010)

That sounds good! I'd like to see some pictures


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Subbing, I need to make one as well.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Anyone know how to make the beaded browbands?


----------

